# Fainting Goats



## JJF (Feb 7, 2006)

Bizarre and entertaining: http://www.qarxis.com/Fainting_Goats

[Edited on 8-2-06 by JJF]

[Edited on 8-2-06 by JJF]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 7, 2006)

those goats must be liberals.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2006)

That's pretty funny. Works out pretty well that they're meat goats.

Goat is tasty meat.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> That's pretty funny. Works out pretty well that they're meat goats.
> 
> Goat is tasty meat.



Is it similar to mutton?


----------



## JohnV (Feb 7, 2006)

Not mutton, mitten. Haven't you ever heard of kid gloves?


----------



## Mike (Feb 7, 2006)

Beware of inappropriate advertisements.


----------



## JJF (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike, sorry about the inappropriate advertisements. I changed the link, so they shouldn't be there anymore.

[Edited on 8-2-06 by JJF]


----------



## Casey (Feb 7, 2006)

I want one.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> That's pretty funny. Works out pretty well that they're meat goats.
> 
> Goat is tasty meat.


I don't know if Okinawa has a diverse mix of cultures, but if there are, try to get some Goat Curry with Roti. hmmmmm hmmmmmmmmm goooooooood.


----------

